# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - kesäkuu 2017

## killerpop

Tänään 4.6. ajeltiin viimeisen kerran nykymuotoista linjaa 3. Kalustossa ei mitään poikkeavaa ollut, mutta nämäkin kuvat jäänevät historiaan.
 Linja 3 muuttuu linjoiksi 3A ja 3B. Tästä kylläkin liikennöidään jatkossakin.
 Linjan 3V -vuorot Vähäniemenkadun kautta siirtyvät historiaan, jatkossa Lentävänniemen koulun pysäkille kaartaa vain linja 35.
 Linjojen 3A ja 3B reitti kulkee jatkossa Federleynkatua, joten osa Lielahdenkadusta jää bussien ulottumattomiin, kuten tässä https://goo.gl/maps/4ewEQKiJFRK2

----------


## Rester

Toisaalta, niinhän tuo Lielahdenkatu on "alunperinkin" ollut bussilinjojen ulottumattomissa Pohtolankatun ja Lentävänniemenkadun välillä ennen linjaa 3, joten nyt periaatteessa palataan takaisin lähtötilanteeseen sen suhteen.

----------


## killerpop

8.6.

TKL #94/3A

----------


## tohpeeri

Onko sähköbusseissa ongelmia? Olin Tampereella pari tuntia ja luullakseni näin koko kakkosen kaluston. Pelkkää Volvoa paitsi
 yksi Solaris-hybridi.

----------


## Piirka

> Onko sähköbusseissa ongelmia? Olin Tampereella pari tuntia ja luullakseni näin koko kakkosen kaluston. Pelkkää Volvoa paitsi
>  yksi Solaris-hybridi.


Samaa ihmetteli meikä tänään Tampersterin pikapyrähdyksellä. Pyynikintorin latausasema on aidattu. Ties kuinka kauan on ollut ja tulee olemaan karsinoitu?

----------


## kalle.

> Onko sähköbusseissa ongelmia? Olin Tampereella pari tuntia ja luullakseni näin koko kakkosen kaluston. Pelkkää Volvoa paitsi
>  yksi Solaris-hybridi.


Pyynikintorilla 2-linjan päätepysäkin kohdalla oli asvaltointi pettänyt; asvaltti oli niin pahoin painunut urille, että linja-autojen pohja alkoi ottaa maahan kiinni. Kesäliikennekauden alusta alkaen onkin laiturialueen asvalttia ja sen pohjaa korjattu. Tällä aikaa linja 2 väistää linjan 31 laituriin ja sähköbussiliikennöinti joutuu sitten olemaan tauolla, koska latausmahdollisuutta ei ole. Koska yksi sähköbusseista oli osallisena kolarissa, jossa se vaurioitui huomattavasti, on todennäköistä että tuo mainittu hybridibussi korvaa sen sähköbussin ainakin kesäliikennekauden loppuun saakka.

----------


## ihmettelijä

Kaikista järkevintä pyynikille olisi valaa betonilaatta. Ei olisi ongelmia enää alustan suhteen.

----------


## Elias

> Koska yksi sähköbusseista oli osallisena kolarissa, jossa se vaurioitui huomattavasti, on todennäköistä että tuo mainittu hybridibussi korvaa sen sähköbussin ainakin kesäliikennekauden loppuun saakka.


Millainen kolari lie tuo ollut?

22.6.

Tänään puoli neljän aikaan sattui Paunu #160:lle onnettomuus, jonka syynä oli kuljettajan virhe. Auton oikea takaikkuna osui tolppaan sen ollessa linjalla 1, kun auto kääntyi Hatanpään valtatieltä oikealle itään päin Hämeenkadulle. Auto ilmeisesti ajettiin tässä kunnossa Koskipuistosta TAYS:n pysäkille saakka, jolloin tilalle vaihdettiin vara-auto. Itse en ollut tilanteessa, mutta kaveri kertoi kuulleensa tapahtuneen auton kuljettajalta.

----------


## Elias

26.6.

TKL #276/35

Ilmeisesti ensimmäistä kertaa TKL:n teli-Scala liikkeellä kesäkaudella.
Ihmetystä herättävät myös

TKL #659/3
TKL #660/8

Pätkä-Scaloista sen sijaan kaikki autot 655 mukaanlukien ja uudemmat (656-664) ovat olleet ihan arkipäivää. Linjalla 6 on myös useampaan otteeseen ollut kaksiakselisia autoja, useimmiten lauantaisin mutta ei sunnuntaisin.

----------


## teheino

> Pyynikintorilla 2-linjan päätepysäkin kohdalla oli asvaltointi pettänyt; asvaltti oli niin pahoin painunut urille, että linja-autojen pohja alkoi ottaa maahan kiinni. Kesäliikennekauden alusta alkaen onkin laiturialueen asvalttia ja sen pohjaa korjattu. Tällä aikaa linja 2 väistää linjan 31 laituriin ja sähköbussiliikennöinti joutuu sitten olemaan tauolla, koska latausmahdollisuutta ei ole. Koska yksi sähköbusseista oli osallisena kolarissa, jossa se vaurioitui huomattavasti, on todennäköistä että tuo mainittu hybridibussi korvaa sen sähköbussin ainakin kesäliikennekauden loppuun saakka.


Sarjassamme laadukasta rakentamista? Muistan että melko kauan tuota linja 2:n latauspysäkkiä rakennettiin. Eikä siitä ole edes pitkä aika. Oltaisiin nyt rakennettu kunnolla. Tai tutkittu asiaa ja todettu että näin voi käydä.

----------


## Rester

> Sarjassamme laadukasta rakentamista? Muistan että melko kauan tuota linja 2:n latauspysäkkiä rakennettiin. Eikä siitä ole edes pitkä aika. Oltaisiin nyt rakennettu kunnolla. Tai tutkittu asiaa ja todettu että näin voi käydä.


Tarkasti laskien tämä on jo kolmas kerta, kun tuota latausasemaa rakennetaan. Ensimmäisellä yrityksellä laituri oli liian leveä, toisella kertaa asfaltti oli liian pehmeää ja vastukset väärillä paikoilla. Katsotaan, mitä kolmas kerta tuo tullessaan. Betonilaatta olisi varmasti ollut parempi tuohon, mutta käsittääkseni ainakin tämä kerta mennään vielä asfaltilla.

----------


## killerpop

> sähköbussiliikennöinti joutuu sitten olemaan tauolla, koska latausmahdollisuutta ei ole.


Kuluneen viikon aikana työmaalla ei ole kyllä kukaan ollut töissä  vissiin toivotaan, että aurinko ja sade korjaa.

29.6.2017
TKL #17/3B

----------


## killerpop

ja 29.6

TKL #283/35

----------


## karvinen

> Kuluneen viikon aikana työmaalla ei ole kyllä kukaan ollut töissä  vissiin toivotaan, että aurinko ja sade korjaa.
> 
> 29.6.2017
> TKL #17/3B


29.6.2017
TKL #662/3B kans myös oli

----------

